
Have I tattooed a syntax error on my arm? - richoakley
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21186724/why-is-whitespace-needed-for-this-to-be-parsed?newsletter=1&nlcode=4592%7cdedb
======
chaud
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7098089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7098089)

------
quarterto

      Welcome, Redditors! We're looking for answers that provide serious, practical
      solutions to the problem stated. If you'd prefer to post a joke or launch a
      tangential discussion, please do so on the corresponding Reddit thread.
    

Ooh, interesting. I guess they're noticing a spike in Referrer: reddit.com
traffic?

~~~
slhck
This is a predefined piece of text that can be inserted by moderators at their
discretion. It's used for popular questions regardless of the actual
referrer—although Reddit probably makes up a huge part for popular posts.

------
sobes
#firstworldproblems (I couldn't find the post on reddit, and couldn't resist)

